# Atlantic Palace in Atlantic City, NJ



## happybaby (Aug 30, 2008)

I put this on hold with RCI for an exchange in November.  I chose this resort over Skyline since the AP is on the Boardwalk and Skyline is about 2 blocks back.

Any info on this condo?  I read someplace (maybe trip advisor) that they close the boardwalk door entrance at 9pm and you have to enter thru the side or back entrance.  Is this true and how safe is it going around the back.

Me and DH will probably be out late gambling and maybe some shows 

Have to find some sightseeing to do also, so I don't come home broke .   Maybe Cape May or Ocean City, NJ  (but in November ???) 

Any info on the resort, things to do, places to eat will be much appreciated.  

I know November is off season and not as much going on as the summer months

thanks


----------



## lprstn (Aug 30, 2008)

I would say its relatively safe but not the kind of safe for not looking around and being aware of your surroundings...they do have cops on patrol.  In Nov. you may want to book a show...I believe Celine Dion and various other artist come to preform throughout the year and that can be a real treat.  If you do go to cape may, wildwood (morey's peirs shops are closed) but you can still walk around.  I usually stay at the Skyline but see your resort all the time.  Hey for the best breakfast in town check out Perry's (right under the Holiday Inn?) yumm yumm.


----------



## McKShr6 (Aug 30, 2008)

We  stayed at the Atlantic Palace for 1 week in May 2007 and didn't care for it very much. When the door was unlocked to the boardwalk in the daytime, a guard was posted inside the door to keep homeless people out. The surrounding area  didn't feel safe I don't think you could walk from the casinos late at night , I would take a cab. It is quite a long walk from the Palace to the casinos. We had a terrible view from our room.


----------



## Zac495 (Aug 31, 2008)

Go to Cape May for sure. If you have an extra day or two, book a bed and breakfast - absolutely divine area - great food, too. Have fun.


----------



## sernow (Aug 31, 2008)

Cape May is great in the fall. Lots to do as most everything is open. Bird watching is big on the Cape and the Striped Bass fishing is red hot this time of the year. If you want to charter a boat though, you need to book in advance.  Feel free to PM me if you need names of boats or other recommendations.

Mike


----------



## grest (Aug 31, 2008)

We enjoyed both visits to the Atlantic Palace.  Location was good, but yes, of course you have to be careful at night.  However, several times I ventured out alone in the evening.  We were there off season each time, maybe March or April.  Parking is free in their parking garage.  Request a high floor for the best bang for your buck.
Connie


----------



## happybaby (Aug 31, 2008)

thanks to all for the info, but keep replies coming 

Cape May in November 2nd week?  still enough to do

Parking free at Atlantic Palace?  I thought RCI said all valet parking for about 37.00 for the week and we have to use valet 

Is it true they lock the door at night and you have to go in the back way.

I know, as any place, be careful.  And don't venture away from the boardwalk

Good places to eat?  My sister told me to go to Borgata   fantastic buffet


----------



## lprstn (Aug 31, 2008)

White house sub shop...the best / cheap and large subs (the place looks like a dive but the food is good).

Perry's for breakfast (only) its the best and they serve breakfast all day I believe.  We went at 12pm for breakfast.

The Borgata...buffet and great expensive steak restaurant, and simply a beautiful casino and place to walk around.

Getting around, the Jitney is cheap and quick and runs all night.


----------



## Larry (Aug 31, 2008)

happybaby said:


> I put this on hold with RCI for an exchange in November.  I chose this resort over Skyline since the AP is on the Boardwalk and Skyline is about 2 blocks back.
> 
> Any info on this condo?  I read someplace (maybe trip advisor) that they close the boardwalk door entrance at 9pm and you have to enter thru the side or back entrance.  Is this true and how safe is it going around the back.
> 
> ...



We stayed there for a promotional weekend through Fantasea Resorts and the Atlantic Palace is a dump and I would never stay there again even though it has a very good location right on the boardwalk.


----------



## ctreelmom (Aug 31, 2008)

I was just in Atlantic City a couple of weeks ago for a dance competition with my kids, so the casinos weren't on my agenda.  We stayed at the Sheraton, which is where the competition was held, about 3 blocks or so from the ocean and boardwalk.  I did notice the Atlantic Palace at one point and thought, "THAT's a timeshare?"  It looked really seedy from the outside, but I suppose it could be better inside.

It's not in a very nice area, either.  I don't think I'd stay there.  Just my opinion, of course and I should qualify it by saying I don't feel safe or comfortable anywhere near the boardwalk, even in summer, with the exception of the Pier Shops at Caesars.


----------



## Art4th (Aug 31, 2008)

The Boardwalk is safe. We walk it all the time when we're there (several times a year in all different seasons) and there are never any issues...even at night. I wouldn't feel comfortable on the streets at night time, but the Boarwalk is fine.  The Atlantic Palace is in a great location in the middle of the Boardwalk and is not a dump. It's actually a hotel and 2 timeshares (Fantasea and Bluegreen) all in one building. Maybe the hotel rooms aren't so great (I've never seen them) but the Bluegreen rooms are very nice and the Fantasea rooms are fine too, but like any timeshare, conditions will vary from room to room. It's a very short walk to a few of the casinos and a longer walk to others, but no more than about 20 minutes to the farthest one (Hilton). Check with the resort about the front entrance. It was recently redone and may have room key access at night now.

Atlantic City as a whole is being improved upon. The storefront facades along the Boardwalk have all been redone and look nice. The shopping is great with the Pier Shops (in front of Caesar's) and The Walk (outlets behind Caesar's).

White House Subs is a great place. It's almost like a throwback to another time. The subs are HUGE. The one I got there a few weeks ago had as much meat as about 6 or 7 Subway subs (no exaggeration). It's located at 2301 Arctic Ave. @ Mississippi. On Atlantic Avenue, near The Walk is The Melting Pot...a fondue restaurant. It's very good but a bit pricey. There also chain restaurants like Ruby Tuesday & Applebees at The Walk, and Hard Rock Cafe & Rain Forest Cafe on the Boardwalk. 

Shows will be slim pickings at that time of year. The Comedy Stop at The Trop is usually pretty good. This site may help: http://www.entertainmeinatlanticcity.com/

I'm going to be there for a few days in early November too. Bring a warm jacket...the Boardwalk will be chilly.

Art


----------



## grest (Sep 1, 2008)

happybaby said:


> thanks to all for the info, but keep replies coming
> 
> Cape May in November 2nd week?  still enough to do
> 
> ...


  Yes, the Borgata is great.

I will say that when we were there, we saw some of the studios, and never would I stay in one of those...they were tiny and needed a lot of updating.  But the 1 BR units we stayed in were large and lovely.
Connie


----------



## happybaby (Sep 1, 2008)

where would be a good place to pickup some groceries.....not much cuz we may be eating out alot.

Milk, breakfast food, snacks  beer, wine  
since we will be driving I may even bring alot from home and just have to get the refrigerated items whe we get to Atlantic City


----------



## Art4th (Sep 1, 2008)

happybaby said:


> where would be a good place to pickup some groceries.....not much cuz we may be eating out alot.
> 
> Milk, breakfast food, snacks  beer, wine
> since we will be driving I may even bring alot from home and just have to get the refrigerated items whe we get to Atlantic City



There's a 7-11 on Atlantic Avenue that we've used to pick up a few things.


----------



## anne1125 (Sep 2, 2008)

We just came home from Atlantic Palace today.  We stayed for 4 nights over Labor Day weekend and had a great time.

We stayed in a 1 bedroom unit (kind of small queen bed) on the 12th fl.  Beautiful view!!!

The 4 ft. pool was fun and very clean and not too crowded.  The location of AP is great.  We walked to Bally's in one direction and Resorts in the other.  We took the Jitney that travels along Atlantic Ave. for $2.25 per person and went to "The Walk" factory outlets.  Very nice.

We will go back anytime we can get the trade.  

Anne


----------



## Happytravels (Sep 3, 2008)

we stayed in the studio, and never would I stay in one of those again...they were tiny and needed a lot of updating.  
That was back about 4 -5 years ago.  

Cured me to NEVER take a studio again.....:annoyed:


----------



## CharlesS (Sep 3, 2008)

Happytravels said:


> Cured me to NEVER take a studio again.....:annoyed:


I have been tempted to stay in a studio at Big Cedar (Branson).  Have you ever stayed in one?  Has anyone else stayed in a studio at Big Cedar and a studio which is ocean front or ocean view?

Charles


----------



## FlyKaesan (Sep 3, 2008)

I have stayed at Flagship Getaway week with II and it was really nice.
I think Atlantic Palace should be pretty good also.  Don't expect Marriott or Westin but if you expect a hotel, it gets better.  If you want Marriott, there is Marriott TS at AC, exchange with II.
Boardwalk has been safe as long I remember.  I walk at night and I see some people walking.  Just walk straight and don't pretend that you are drunk. :zzz: 
Outlet mall and Caesar's pier mall is great.  Every on the hour, they have water fountain show.  It's worth it at least once.  
Bally's Virginia City buffet is one of the best after Borgata buffet but less expensive than Borgata's.
If you can get the Ocean view, you will have a great trip.  If not, you can try your luck at the casinos.  Remember, when you win enough, stop and come back to the resort.


----------



## happybaby (Sep 3, 2008)

I have a 1br 4/4 thru RCI so I think it may be larger then the other units.  Not sure what view I will get.   Hopefully a nice view since going off season.

But is any gambling area off season   I don't see any decent shows at this time of the year, but some of the casino lounges have entertainment.

My problem is "greed"  always want more hoping the next pull is the big one.

We will have to take it easy tho, since going to AC for a week.  Slow down....shop, eat, look at the sites (different casinos) and Cape May.

And we don't have to stay the entire week.  My week was going to expire the end of January, so I figure get some use out of it and not pay a MF and loose it


----------



## grest (Sep 3, 2008)

In the 4/4 units, there is one largish bathroom with two doors, one opening up into the bedroom and the other into the large living room/dining room area.  Plenty big.
Connie


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Sep 4, 2008)

There is a wildlife refuge on rte 9, north of AC.  About 20 minutes. It is right near absecon.  There is a winding drive through beautiful marshland.  I have never seen anything quite like it. It is a well known spot nation wide for birders.  My wife is into birding and was thrilled.  We just got back from the marriott fairway villas at galloway this week.  I don't know what the birding will be like in november.

I think there will be some big acts in AC when you go, based upon the billboards, we saw.  My best guess is you should get online and try to book the shows you want immediately.


----------



## anne1125 (Sep 5, 2008)

We just got back from Atlantic Palace.  We had a very nice 1 bedroom with a great ocean/beach/boardwalk view on the 12th floor.

Bed is a bit small but all in all we really liked it.  Elevators were not an issue and this was Labor Day weekend.

No blender in the kitchen was disappointing.

Have fun.
Anne


----------

